# Do you have a specific "dog toilet" area



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi just wondered if any of you had a specific dog toilet area in your garden and if your dog always uses it and was it easy to train him to do so?

We have been using a gravelled area at the bottom of our garden but so far we always take him to the toilet - just wondered how to best get him to use it himself?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Anywhere thats not in the house 

seriously , Toffee can 'go' anywhere he likes on his walks (obviously not in other peoples gardens or where kids play) as I always carry poo bags with me when I go out , but he generally toilets in our garden and uses his walks for playtime

best way to train your dog is to lead him where you want him to go and lots of praise when he does


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah.. I would say it must be.

This is part of the potty training exercise.

Why i say its a must as read this:

"Allocate a place as the potty area. Choose a place where you want your puppy to eliminate at. When you see your puppy wants to eliminate quickly bring him to the specific place. Every pup will show some signal before they want to eliminate. Every time, bring him to his potty area using the same route path. Educate him that this is the place for him to eliminate. Using the same route path is very important as this help the puppy to identify the potty area. Don't confuse your puppy by using different way to their potty area."

Danielle Chua
DOG CARE SCHOOL


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

we always took our pups to a concrete area and give lots of praise when they went they now just go there every time.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, we do.

I just took him to the same place each time and now he's just conditioned to go there.

All that's needed is consistency, it's easy to do.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah unfortunatley they have the whole of a paved yard but always choose to go right in front of the shed doors!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It is nice when they go in one area. My last dogs were trained that way and it was easy.My new dogs have pretty well picked there own area which is a good area for them so they trained themselves...Jill


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

He went wee in his "toilet" all by himself when playing in the garden ! Yeah rocky!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My dog is allowed anywhere in the back garden. However my parents dogs had a specific area cos dad is a keen gardener.

I'm not sure how easy it was to train them I do remember dad going out with the dog ensuring he went on one area. Then he would clean it up straight away.

When I take Duke to their house its the same routine, and dad cleans up. hummm perhaps I should move back  (not likely). 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

My dogs can go anywhere in the garden other than the flower beds.


----------

